# Biofilm extrem



## Tomy26 (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo

Also mein ST ist jetzt im 3 Jahr darum kann ich nicht viel vergleichen aber dieses Jahr habe ich einen so extremen Biofilm auf der Oberfläche meines ST das wenn mann auf den wagerechten Stellen steht anfängt von alleine in richtung Gefälle zu rutscht. Das ist neu und war die letzten 2 Jahre nicht so stark.
An laufen ist nicht zu denken.

Kennt ihr das auch so ? 
Ist erst Mai, geht das von alleine weg ?
Was macht ihr dagegen ?
Die braunen Stufen sehen zum  aus und der ein und ausstieg ist richtig gefährlich.

Hier mal ein paar Gegebneheiten und ein Bild
Der Teich ist vollstängig vermörtelt und beim Anlegen habe ich die Oberfläche mit einem Besen angerauht.
1. Stufe 10-15cm
2. Stufe 50-60 cm
3. Stufe 100 cm
Boden 1,5 m
kein Filter
Eine UV 120 Watt bei zur Zeit 100% ED, trotzdem ist das Wasser bräunlich trüb.
Diese Jahr ist der Biofilm ganz braun und sitzt richtig fest am Grund.
Mt einem Schrubber und viel kraft kann man ihn Lösen, was ich jetzt im Bereich des Einstiegst getan habe.


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo Frank,

hatte ich im letzten Jahr auch. Es war auch das dritte Teichjahr, dieses Jahr ist es bedeutend besser.


----------



## Tomy26 (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo Roland
Ist es das ganze Jahr so geblieben?
Würde die Teichfreude schon sehr einschränken.
Zumindest im Bereich wo wir in den Teich reingehen und rauskommen muss ich den Biofilm wegmachen.
Hat einer einen Tipp wie es gut geht, habe mit dem Schrubber für ca.2 m² bestimmt 5 min gebraucht.
Die oberste Stufe würde ich schon gene vollstängig sauber machen wegen der Optik.


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Mai 2018)

Ja das war fast den ganzen Sommer so, auf den Stufen ist bis jetzt noch alles rutschfest, am Teichboden gibt es ein paar Stellen an denen es glatt ist.


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo!
Ich reinige Folie und PVC Teile mit einem Insekten-Schwamm, das geht sehr gut. 
Beton, eventuell abdecken mit Folien Reste.
Es sind Pflanzen und die brauchen Licht zum wachsen.


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2018)

Oder etwas Salz hin streuen und dann den Fest mit deinem Schrubber


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Mai 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Hat einer einen Tipp wie es gut geht, habe mit dem Schrubber für ca.2 m² bestimmt 5 min gebraucht.
> Die oberste Stufe würde ich schon gene vollstängig sauber machen wegen der Optik.



Mit der Verfärbung des Mörtels wirst du dich anfreunden müssen. Denn wer will schon jede Woche den ganzen Teich mit dem Schrubber bearbeiten.


----------



## Lion (10. Mai 2018)

würde die Holzsufen mit dem Kärcher reinigen.
Probiere an einer Stelle, Kärcher im Wasser, an die Holzstufe halten usw.......
VG. Léon


----------



## Tomy26 (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo

Es gibt dann auch ein Ergebnis zum Bofilm
Habe mal so einiges ausprobiert.
Ich muss aber noch dabei sagen der Biofilm ist ca 2 mm dick die mit dem Besen angeraute Mörteloberfläche ist nicht mehr zu fühlen.
  

Kärcher: Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es Bescheuert aussieht mit einem Kärcher im Wasser zu arbeiten.  (Teich ablassen geht nicht )
               Es bringt nichts, um den Biofilm zu lösen mus man bis auf 1 cm ran und dann ist das Ergebnis auch nur 1 cm breit.
               Geht aber würde ewig dauern.

Schrubber: Mit sehr viel Kraft bekommt man den Biofilm ab.

Strassenbesen : Wenn man die Borsten einkürzt geht es schon recht gut.
  

Strassenbesen mit Stahlborsten : Hier auch die Borsten einkürzen nicht zu feste drücken da sonst gegebenenfalls die Mörteloberfläche zerkratzt wird.
                                                       Die Drähte der Borsten dürfen aber nicht so dick sein, sie müssen etwas flexibel sein damit der Besen ncit ruckelt.
  

Drahtbürste: Damit geht es am besten, habe eine breite Bürste besorgt( größe etwa wie eine Schuhbürste) die Drähte sind dünn und flexibel genug um auch bei 
                     unebener Oberfläche oder Dellen noch zu funktionieren.
                     Hier werde ich mir für die Zukunft eine an eine Stange bauen um sie auch auf der 2 Stufe nutzen zu können.
 

Habe jetzt die 15 und 60cm Stufe über de ganze Seite am Weg fertig ca 20 Meter in 2,5 h


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo Frank, du hast ja ein richtiges Besensortiment.

Ich denke wenn du mit dem gekürztem roten Straßenbesen die Stufen wöchentlich abkehrst wird sich die Rutschgefahr in Grenzen halten. Andererseits verhilft der Biofilm zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität.


----------



## samorai (17. Juni 2018)

Mir erschließt sich die Denkweise und die Handlungsweise des Betrachters gar nicht.
Warum baut er ein Natur Teich als Badeteich und will solch ein wichtiges Element, wie ein Bio-Film entfernen?

Gibt es keine Badeschuhe in dieser Region?
Die wären ein Sicherheitsaspekt.
Jedenfalls besser wie schrubben/entfernen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Juni 2018)

Ich sehe das genauso wie @samorai.
Wenn ich mir einen Teich egal ob Koi, Schwimm oder Naturteich anlege, muss ich mit einem Biofilm rechnen.


----------



## Tomy26 (18. Juni 2018)

Gebe euch bedingt recht.
Aber einen Schwimmteich sollte man auch gefahrlos nutzen können und der Biofilm war diese Jahr so stark das weder rein noch raus möglich war.
Wenn wir auf der Stelle gestanden haben ist man von alleine in Richtung des Gefällle gerutscht.
Ich habe auch nur die ersten beiden Stufen bearbeitet und der Rest bleibt wie er ist !
Badeschuhe hätten auch nichts gebracht dann ist man halt mit Schuhen gerutscht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2018)

Hi Frank,

das braune sah eher nach nem Kieselalgenbelag aus


----------

